# fishing for skate



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

whats the best way to catch skate? ive caught one on accident before but ive herd they are good shark bait and im gonna find out how good myself but if there is any special way of catching them id really apriciate your advice.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

We always got them gigging. I will be honest.. It seemed to me that the sharks like everything but the rays. We run several rigs.. always had one out there.. usually for 5 or so hours without anything but crab marks.. so.. use bonita, kings, spanish, blue fish, barracuda, ladyfish, hardyail, mullet.. pretty much ALL of those are better for sharks speaking from experience. I would say the best are the bonita, king, spanish, cudA.. we butter fly them. Always catch sharks.. but they do say on tv the skates work.. i just havent found that true. Id say anything bloody and oily would work better.


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

King Mike said:


> We always got them gigging. I will be honest.. It seemed to me that the sharks like everything but the rays. We run several rigs.. always had one out there.. usually for 5 or so hours without anything but crab marks.. so.. use bonita, kings, spanish, blue fish, barracuda, ladyfish, hardyail, mullet.. pretty much ALL of those are better for sharks speaking from experience. I would say the best are the bonita, king, spanish, cudA.. we butter fly them. Always catch sharks.. but they do say on tv the skates work.. i just havent found that true. Id say anything bloody and oily would work better.


oh, well that sucks so you think a spanish or a king? imma go with that and try for some bonita when i can.prolly just catch a couple lady fish then work for some spanish and kings, i planed on fishing for them at the same time anyways, get a couple keepers and maybe put one on there


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

A numba 1 hod-tails!


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Just curious, but are you guys shark fishing from the surf? Cause if so I may not let my kids swim next week while we're down there...well, maybe my step son!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sharks are everywhere 'spooker. Don't worry about them, they don't want your kids.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Not even the step son? :thumbdown:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't worry about the sharks bud... I'd advise you not to swim at dawn or dusk or with any cut causing massive blood loss, but other than that you're more likely to get hit by lightning than attacked by a shark. The media and Jaws have really outdone themselves on creating/strengthening this phobia


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I can tell ya if you want skate, come to my dock and try to catch anything else and skate will be all you catch, lol.:001_huh:*


----------



## azerake (Jul 22, 2012)

animalspooker said:


> Just curious, but are you guys shark fishing from the surf? Cause if so I may not let my kids swim next week while we're down there...well, maybe my step son!


yeah you can fish from the surf but like the other guy said dont worry bout em i had a shark chase a dead bait in and i was king fishing and didnt notice him till i pulled the bait out of the water and i was about chest deep and he finaly seen me, and took off like a bat out of hell.


----------

